# Oil catch



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

I've heard tons of good things about this part, it seems as tho it should just be a stock part but anyways i want to know the facts of this part because ive heard it can help you engine life considerably and being the owner of a 99 with 170xxx engine life sounds great to me . ty for any responses.

I know the basics of this part, gets oil thats nasty from going straight in and needs draining every few weeks.:givebeer:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

An oil catch can is mainly used in turbo applications, or high-performance race applications where excessive blow-by (leakage past the piston rings) of air and fuel vapor occurs. If an OEM engine is fairly tight, there really is no need for a catch can; IMO a cosmetic item.


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

ah okay. its a fairly cheap item so i was more concerned about whether it was quite useless or not. 

My engine has cold air intake, chip, exhaust kit and endless other things so it sounds like this part could be useful.


----------

